

Walmart to Install Surface-to-Air Missiles on Store Rooftops - brudgers
http://www.rockcitytimes.com/walmart-install-mini-surface-air-missiles-store-roofs-shoot-amazon-drones/

======
thrill
Word is Amazon will be seeking all former Wild Weasels as countermeasure
advisers - it's on.

Meanwhile, Starbucks plans to deliver "direct to the driver" a continuous
supply of hot joe - the intercept calculation and traffic deconfliction
algorithms will be awesome.

